# Iwrestledabearonce announce shift to black metal



## brutalwizard (May 17, 2011)

Alt Press | News | Iwrestledabearonce announce shift to black metal


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2011)

Effective publicity stunt is effective.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2011)

IWABO are lolz.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 17, 2011)

> We were sick of getting lumped in with &#8216;scene&#8217; and &#8216;whatever-core&#8217; bands



What kind of a band really cares of the genre they're put in, in the media. If people stating them to be 'core' band is the biggest reason for their shift... I... meh.


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 17, 2011)

I read that as "shit black metal" instead of shift, and it's probably the case, really.
Here's hoping for name change, though.


----------



## cyril v (May 17, 2011)

Holy shit... two down^^.


----------



## pink freud (May 17, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> I read that as "shit black metal" instead of shift, and it's probably the case, really.
> Here's hoping for name change, though.



Iwrestledabearonceinthefrozendepthsofwinter.


----------



## Nimgoble (May 17, 2011)

Cute little joke.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 17, 2011)

Wanna bet they dont do it?


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 17, 2011)

No-one will ever take them seriously after Tastes Like Kevin Bacon, no matter what they do.

In that photo they don't look particularly evil either...


----------



## 13point9 (May 17, 2011)

'I'd say 90 percent of the new record is straight-up black metal, so we had to change our image to match...Because of course that's just as important, if not more so, than the music.'


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 17, 2011)

haha they ain't foolin nobody.


----------



## SamSam (May 17, 2011)

Obvious joke is obvious.


----------



## liamh (May 17, 2011)

They're taking the piss by saying the black metal scene is image-concerned than the whole scene thing. I agree with them


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 17, 2011)

IWABO are successful trolls


----------



## groph (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Defsan (May 17, 2011)

Do people still care about them?


----------



## brutalwizard (May 17, 2011)

i love IWaBO i am sure this is a joke, thought it was a little interesting


----------



## idunno (May 17, 2011)

If they do "switch" and its good well then ill buy the cd, if it sucks I wont. If they don't do it, who cares its just music. All publicity is good publicity. Were here talking about them aren't we?

PS: they not true black metal and are posers and should die a lot and go to hell.
HAIL SATAN


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2011)

I think I hear Cryptopsy laughing somewhere...


----------



## Demiurge (May 17, 2011)

liamh said:


> They're taking the piss by saying the black metal scene is image-concerned than the whole scene thing. I agree with them



Piss-taking black metal for corpse paint is about as bleeding-edge topical as poking fun at hair metal for neon, spandex, and Aquanet.

Black metal- as the music- has largely grown out of the imagery of its early bands. Let's see if "scene music" can do the same... "IWABO" might have been creative enough to try, but perhaps not.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 17, 2011)

So.... They'll just get really bad guitar tone... no basist.... the drummer will just get off beat all the time (no polyrythyms intended.), and... a erm... vocalist that makes animal noises... hmmm... Music video = run through a forest + acoustic guitar + YEEEEAARRHGHGGHGHGHHHGHAAA!!!!


The lesson here, kids, is that NOTHING and I mean NOTHING good comes from Norway. And by nothing I mean mainly music.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2011)

This band is not relevant to my interests.


----------



## neozeke (May 17, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> What kind of a band really cares of the genre they're put in, in the media. If people stating them to be 'core' band is the biggest reason for their shift... I... meh.



You missed the joke dude. 

I always took IWABO as a comedy group. I don't think they're serious at all. That being said, they're decent musicians, and I'd probably listen to them more if they could write songs that didn't sound the same.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 17, 2011)

They're hilarious


----------



## The McThief (May 17, 2011)

Lol this is definitely a joke guys.


----------



## pineappleman (May 18, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> This band is not relevant to my interests.



As much as this band is somewhat relevant to my interests... DAT AVATAR.


----------



## asher (May 18, 2011)

I wish I liked their music, because I love their band name.


----------



## Waelstrum (May 18, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> No-one will ever take them seriously after Tastes Like Kevin Bacon, no matter what they do.
> 
> In that photo they don't look particularly evil either...



If you took them seriously before Tastes Like Kevin Bacon, then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Nublet (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a black metal'y track but I wouldn't wanna lose the Björk'y vocals or the insane songs either! But nice promotion none the less, didn't even know there was an album in the making...


----------



## brutalwizard (May 18, 2011)

there second album was amazing!!

such a weird sound, i cant find anything similar to it that i like


----------



## Stealth7 (May 18, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> there second album was amazing!!
> 
> such a weird sound, i cant find anything similar to it that i like



They only have one album though, Unless you're thinking of the remixes.

And I feel sorry for the people that don't realise they're taking the piss with this.


----------



## elrrek (May 18, 2011)

Whole lot of fish got hooked and shot in a barrel with this one I see.

Lulz and pertinent commentary on "music" and "image" in general I would say, gold star for iwabo.

p.s. and this is genius pink freud - Iwrestledabearonceinthefrozendepthsofwinter.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 18, 2011)

Idrankabeeronce?

Obvious joke..


----------



## DLG (May 18, 2011)

best comment on the site = i wrestled a burzum once


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 18, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> So.... They'll just get really bad guitar tone... no basist.... the drummer will just get off beat all the time (no polyrythyms intended.), and... a erm... vocalist that makes animal noises... hmmm... Music video = run through a forest + acoustic guitar + YEEEEAARRHGHGGHGHGHHHGHAAA!!!!
> 
> 
> The lesson here, kids, is that NOTHING and I mean NOTHING good comes from Norway. And by nothing I mean mainly music.



LOLno.

Your ignorance and your insistence on stereotyping makes me sad.


----------



## Dan (May 18, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> So.... They'll just get really bad guitar tone... no basist.... the drummer will just get off beat all the time (no polyrythyms intended.), and... a erm... vocalist that makes animal noises... hmmm... Music video = run through a forest + acoustic guitar + YEEEEAARRHGHGGHGHGHHHGHAAA!!!!
> 
> 
> The lesson here, kids, is that NOTHING and I mean NOTHING good comes from Norway. And by nothing I mean mainly music.



Wow. What ignorance. And you are saying that goth bands, and emo bands, and deathcore bands dont have their own styles? Black metal bands record and look like that for a reason, the same as a million people emulate Sneaps work and the overly polished metal sound or try to use those god awful clean vocals in attack!attack! wannabe bands.

If im honest, i think IWABO are awful; and i feel their ignorance by this statement regardless of being funny makes them look rather stupid. They have their style, don't mock others when you look just as bad yourself.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (May 18, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> So.... They'll just get really bad guitar tone... no basist.... the drummer will just get off beat all the time (no polyrythyms intended.), and... a erm... vocalist that makes animal noises... hmmm... Music video = run through a forest + acoustic guitar + YEEEEAARRHGHGGHGHGHHHGHAAA!!!!
> 
> 
> The lesson here, kids, is that NOTHING and I mean NOTHING good comes from Norway. And by nothing I mean mainly music.



Incidentally, have you been to Norway? that country fucking rocks. Wish I was from there.


----------



## Ralyks (May 18, 2011)

Iwrestledafrostbittenstormofosloonce?

They're posting this on Blabbermouth as well. I'm starting to think they could be serious...


----------



## 13point9 (May 18, 2011)

can someone do the 'argument' meme with black metal as the word that sets everyone off please? hahaha


----------



## DLG (May 18, 2011)

best I could do.


----------



## cyril v (May 18, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Iwrestledafrostbittenstormofosloonce?
> 
> They're posting this on Blabbermouth as well. I'm starting to think they could be serious...



Blabbermouth is serious business..


----------



## Acatalepsy (May 18, 2011)

pathetic and unfunny.


----------



## 13point9 (May 18, 2011)

They're thinking goes a little something like this...






and as much as I hate to say it they're completely right and it's completely worked 

also for people saying BM isn't about image, I'm doing my dissertation on it and trust me, music was in some cases a byproduct of their lifestyles. Dead from Mayhem was the first one who wore corpse paint etc and a fair few other band's followed suit before the media backlash that brought the genre to media attention. IWABO are using things like this to wind all the tr00 people out there up, and oh look at that it really really worked  

As a guy who has been in a few BM bands in the past and gotten stick for not being kvlt, I say good on them for pranking everyone. If I was in a piss take band like they are I may have done a similar thing...


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 18, 2011)

eww


----------



## cyril v (May 18, 2011)

13point9 said:


> also for people saying BM isn't about image, I'm doing my dissertation on it and trust me, music was in some cases a byproduct of their lifestyles. Dead from Mayhem was the first one who wore corpse paint etc and a fair few other band's followed suit before the media backlash that brought the genre to media attention. IWABO are using things like this to wind all the tr00 people out there up, and oh look at that it really really worked
> 
> As a guy who has been in a few BM bands in the past and gotten stick for not being kvlt, I say good on them for pranking everyone. If I was in a piss take band like they are I may have done a similar thing...



If only those bands were doing it ironically, then it would be fine.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 18, 2011)

Regardless of my first post in this thread it will be interesting to see whether this will actually happen. However, I do think IWABO should remember this before making any rash decisions:


----------



## JoeyBTL (May 18, 2011)

But, what if they djent?


----------



## 13point9 (May 18, 2011)

JoeyBTL said:


> But, what if they djent?



Blent, the audio equivalent of dividing by zero, seeing as you can't have badly produced Djent and you can't have well produced tr00 BM


----------



## gfactor (May 18, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> Idrankabeeronce?
> 
> Obvious joke..



Actually I bought an iwrestledabeeronce coozie at they're show


----------



## VigierUSA (May 18, 2011)

Iactually really like iwabo. They're just too silly for me not to completely enjoy. I'm almost 100% positive this is a complete joke/publicity stunt, but if they went ahead and made a "90%" black metal album, it would be their silliest stunt yet, and I'm sure it would be hilarious.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 18, 2011)

VigierUSA said:


> Iactually really like iwabo. They're just too silly for me not to completely enjoy. I'm almost 100% positive this is a complete joke/publicity stunt, but if they went ahead and made a "90%" black metal album, it would be their silliest stunt yet, and I'm sure it would be hilarious.



Hilariously shit, or just hilarious? 

I've tried numerous times to like IWABO and I just can't do it. 

I find it practically unlistenable, it's just too ridiculous. It's like Mr Bungle on coke, after sleeping with Suicide Silence. I like Mr Bungle but this is just a step or two too far.  I'm aware they're accomplished musicians (to say the least) and only probably about 40% serious, but still...


----------



## liamh (May 18, 2011)

Mr bungle on coke mixed with SS sounds like the best thing ever


----------



## Demiurge (May 18, 2011)

13point9 said:


> also for people saying BM isn't about image, I'm doing my dissertation on it and trust me, music was in some cases a byproduct of their lifestyles. Dead from Mayhem was the first one who wore corpse paint etc and a fair few other band's followed suit before the media backlash that brought the genre to media attention. IWABO are using things like this to wind all the tr00 people out there up, and oh look at that it really really worked



The thing is, that for anybody with a modicum of awareness of metal should see, poking fun at black metal for the corpsepaint and whatnot is both a straw man _and_ a dead horse (it's like a centurion of lack of comedic creativity). Yes, people who have been dead or incarcerated for almost 20 years took things too far, but there should probably be a statute of limitations on declaring that those things are part of the music.

The test of good music is how it outlives its cheesy parts. It's done- black metal survived. If it had been all about the image, it wouldn't have.


----------



## Variant (May 18, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Hilariously shit, or just hilarious?
> 
> I've tried numerous times to like IWABO and I just can't do it.
> 
> I find it practically unlistenable, it's just too ridiculous. It's like Mr Bungle on coke, after sleeping with Suicide Silence. I like Mr Bungle but this is just a step or two too far.  I'm aware they're accomplished musicians (to say the least) and only probably about 40% serious, but still...



 It's like I say about The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, I can't wait for these guys to write a song... it's gonna be awesome!  But, yeah, you can tell they got their chops... maybe a summer or two at songwriting camp. 

Actually the biggest  I have with IWABO is that they're supposedly tongue-in-cheek or whatever, but it's like a Tim & Eric skit. Generally not funny, just:  .............  

When it comes to the lolz, someone like Psychostick deserves way more cred than them... IMHO, of course.


^
That, right there, is funny.


----------



## 5656130 (May 19, 2011)

Guys they weren't kidding...lol. I hear their album actually got leaked.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 19, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Guys they weren't kidding...lol. I hear their album actually got leaked.




Yeah, that sounds _so_ kvlt...


----------



## Dan (May 19, 2011)

^ That song right there. Sounded fucking awful. There was no flow, no real melody and nothing really made any sense.

IWABO - A band that passes themselves off as funny whilst trying to be at the same time serious about their music, so that they can write half arsed songs that sound like shit and get away with it. Also their singer has tits.


----------



## DLG (May 19, 2011)

the only real opinion I have of this band is that the singer could probably get it.


----------



## 13point9 (May 19, 2011)

Plug said:


> ^ That song right there. Sounded fucking awful. There was no flow, no real melody and nothing really made any sense.
> 
> IWABO - A band that passes themselves off as funny whilst trying to be at the same time serious about their music, so that they can write half arsed songs that sound like shit and get away with it. Also their singer has tits.



as someone who actually likes IWABO that song was pretty poor, but no vocals so it may be redeemed slightly :shrugs:

I have a friend who is a tour van driver who was touring with one of the other bands on a IWABO tour and he did say they're not serious about this at all, they say themselves they just got fucking lucky buy being weird. vocalist is apparently shy as all hell too...

If anything, seeing Design The Skyline, a band that appear for all intents and proposed be entirely serious, get signed to Victory goes to show that its the music INDUSTRY not the MUSIC industry. Was going to post up a thread about it but it would get closed SO FAST 

if you don't know who they are check them out. Now THAT is god awful


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 19, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Design The Skyline



Just the band name makes me


----------



## Stealth7 (May 19, 2011)

There was 2 threads about Design The Skyline yesterday that got locked up quicker than a pedo at a playground.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...135-victory-records-signs-design-skyline.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/158067-wut.html


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 19, 2011)

When did black metal become some huge joke? That attitude really fucking pisses me off...


----------



## Waelstrum (May 19, 2011)

AChRush1349 said:


> When did black metal become some huge joke? That attitude really fucking pisses me off...



EVERYTHING is a huge joke, and the more serious something takes itself, the more of a target it becomes. I am not really much of a follower of the trve BM (I enjoy some Dimmu Borgir and Emperor, but that's it) so I don't know for certain, but it seems to me that black metal bands take themselves very seriously, and are therefore easy targets for jokes. Is no big deal.


----------



## elrrek (May 19, 2011)

I'm stunned once again at how much people are vacuuming this up and getting all their knickers twisted about it, I find it hilarious.

Come on folks, if you are getting cut up about iwabo not taking BM seriously because you do then you are exactly the people they are making a cliche out of.

If you read the quote from the bands guitarist it's very clear - imho - that it's a joke AND a comment on "scenes" and "image" and like 13.9 says above, music INDUSTRY vs MUSIC industry. If you can't see this then you are too KVLT for your own good.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 19, 2011)

elrrek said:


> If you read the quote from the bands guitarist it's very clear - imho - that it's a joke AND a comment on "scenes" and "image" .




No, I get that. Problem is, making commentary on how your band is labeled an image obsessed JOKE and part of a SCENE by inferring ANOTHER genre is an image obsessed JOKE and part of a SCENE just shows that IWABO is, in fact, a massive scene joke. Deflection FTL.


----------



## Acatalepsy (May 19, 2011)

elrrek said:


> I'm stunned once again at how much people are vacuuming this up and getting all their knickers twisted about it, I find it hilarious.
> 
> Come on folks, if you are getting cut up about iwabo not taking BM seriously because you do then you are exactly the people they are making a cliche out of.
> 
> If you read the quote from the bands guitarist it's very clear - imho - that it's a joke AND a comment on "scenes" and "image" and like 13.9 says above, music INDUSTRY vs MUSIC industry. If you can't see this then you are too KVLT for your own good.



I think the whole kvlt thing is silly as well, I just think it's a facile and unfunny joke, which has been made a million times before. This compounded by the fact that I think BM has produced far better music than they could ever hope to makes me cringe.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 19, 2011)

AChRush1349 said:


> When did black metal become some huge joke? That attitude really fucking pisses me off...



At this exact moment


----------



## 5656130 (May 19, 2011)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/05/1...t-for-everybody-show-us-their-karate-nipples/

Is this the black metalzZ?!?!

This is the new song by them very black metal


----------



## Razzy (May 19, 2011)




----------



## 13point9 (May 19, 2011)

^ I'd actually get a hoodie with that logo on it 

and gotta say I like the new song, the random bits make me smile 

hater's gunna hate. I know I used to be one of them...


----------



## Sofos (May 19, 2011)

*IW*alkedmy*A*ss*B*ackhome*O*nce because we are posers


----------



## SD83 (May 19, 2011)

5656130 said:


> EXCLUSIVE TRACK PREMIERE: IWRESTLEDABEARONCE ARE RUINING IT FOR EVERYBODY, SHOW US THEIR &#8220;KARATE NIPPLES&#8221; | MetalSucks
> 
> Is this the black metalzZ?!?!
> 
> This is the new song by them very black metal



But... I like it. A lot, actually. All other IWABO songs I heard before, I was always wondering "wtf is this shit?" Some cool ideas, and I love weird music, but unlike Unexpect (which I love and their songs seem perfectly logical and easy to get into to me) it just didn't work out together. This song, on the other hand... nice.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2011)




----------



## UnderTheSign (May 19, 2011)

Plug said:


> ^ That song right there. Sounded fucking awful. There was no flow, no real melody and nothing really made any sense.
> 
> IWABO - A band that passes themselves off as funny whilst trying to be at the same time serious about their music, so that they can write half arsed songs that sound like shit and get away with it. Also their singer has tits.


 True, though.



Demiurge said:


> The thing is, that for anybody with a modicum of awareness of metal should see, poking fun at black metal for the corpsepaint and whatnot is both a straw man _and_ a dead horse (it's like a centurion of lack of comedic creativity). Yes, people who have been dead or incarcerated for almost 20 years took things too far, but there should probably be a statute of limitations on declaring that those things are part of the music.
> 
> The test of good music is how it outlives its cheesy parts. It's done- black metal survived. If it had been all about the image, it wouldn't have.


If I got a penny for every "Call of the Wintermoon" parody on youtube that made me want to stab their faces like Vikernes...


----------



## brutalwizard (May 19, 2011)

i dont know about this new song, its almost as boring as winds of plague


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2011)

I like it, actually. Her cleans are great.


----------



## liamh (May 19, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> EVERYTHING is a huge joke, and the more serious something takes itself, the more of a target it becomes. I am not really much of a follower of the trve BM (I enjoy some Dimmu Borgir and Emperor, but that's it) so I don't know for certain, but it seems to me that black metal bands take themselves very seriously, and are therefore easy targets for jokes. Is no big deal.


Yeah...that and the cringe inducing lyrics/production/image.
I mean I like a lot of Black Metal but come on... if you go on stage looking like this




How can you not expect to be ridiculed by anyone with half a brain?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 19, 2011)

As a band, they're annoying to me and listening to their music makes me feel 100% meh, and if "we're going to be black metal now" is their idea of a joke... 





Don't see why it's funny, but okay.


----------



## Acatalepsy (May 19, 2011)

liamh said:


> Yeah...that and the cringe inducing lyrics/production/image.
> I mean I like a lot of Black Metal but come on... if you go on stage looking like this
> 
> 
> ...



I've been gigging with a bm band for 2 years now, we don't wear corpsepaint and very few of the bands we play with do either. That stereotype just doesn't fit what bm is like today. I guess most people only know about the big second wave bands which would explain why people immediately equate corpsepaint and bm.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 19, 2011)

Did anyone take the time to go on Metalsucks and read that it was all a joke? Points to all who called it.


----------



## Acatalepsy (May 19, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> Did anyone take the time to go on Metalsucks and read that it was all a joke? Points to all who called it.



Of course it was a joke, it just wasn't very funny!


----------



## Demiurge (May 19, 2011)

elrrek said:


> I'm stunned once again at how much people are vacuuming this up and getting all their knickers twisted about it, I find it hilarious.
> 
> Come on folks, if you are getting cut up about iwabo not taking BM seriously because you do then you are exactly the people they are making a cliche out of.



It did seem believable in that the band probably has been around long enough to probably genuinely want some credibility, and would be legitimately chapped that for their sense of humor, they're being laughed _at_ more than laughed _with_. Even the class clown wants some friends eventually.

Anyway, trolling is what it is: an attempt to provoke reactions where the reaction serves as the punchline and the joke being the reactor's sensitivity or insecurities. Sure, they "won." Their whole undertaking in this joke, though, might be an indicator that their buttons have been pushed a little too much as well.


----------



## omgmjgg (May 19, 2011)

EXCLUSIVE TRACK PREMIERE: IWRESTLEDABEARONCE ARE RUINING IT FOR EVERYBODY, SHOW US THEIR &#8220;KARATE NIPPLES&#8221; | MetalSucks

does not sound to black metal to me, obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## themike (May 19, 2011)

Whoever chose the drum samples for the new recording should be euthanized.


----------



## PostOrganic (May 19, 2011)

Almost seems like they are taking a shot at Abigail Williams with this? 

So then I googled both their names and found this ... ABIGAIL WILLIAMS MEMBERS LOB A DILDO AT IWRESTLEDABEARONCE | MetalSucks WTF


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (May 20, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the amount of people who can't take a joke in this thread.

Also, it occurred to me that if this whole thing was reversed, there would be a lot more people saying how brilliant and hilarious it was.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

^I just don't see how it's creative or funny? Much like everything else the band has done 


EDIT:ed because I left out a word accidentally.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 20, 2011)

The album name makes the joke obvious. Theyre claiming to be black metal just to piss of purist black metal fans. It's pretty funny, the whole campaign, but I dont like the music at all.


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 20, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> At this exact moment




Listen for "there's people touching my body" and lol hard.


----------



## Edika (May 20, 2011)

It seems like a joke from them. I think they are just making fun of the american black metal bands. Most Norwegian bands are past corpse paint and the usual black metal iconography. But then US bands discovered black metal and started copying the imagery with a decade of delay (like the Swedish Death metal that then was transformed into metalcore). From what I have seen from the american underground bands they are just as ridiculous in imagery as the Norwegian bands were (and some of them still are).

Image may have played some role when I was in my teens and early twenties if I liked a band or not. I liked thrash a lot since it seemed to be bands that were talking about real actual problems on the side of the poor and the oppressed (a better model in my opinion than needless violence, misanthropy, serial killers, evil demons and spirits, imaginary fairy tales and excessive partying). If I didn't stop taking into account the image and lyrics of most bands then I would probably have stopped listening to metal due to the silliness of the lyrical content most of them have - see most extreme bands. Now I take into account the music and just listen to the voice as another instrument even when I can understand what the singer is singing about.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 20, 2011)

Here in Europe there are a lot BM bands which try to shock with Nazi image.. makes me wanna puke.. I don't like to go to BM concerts anymore, because everyone takes himself so serious and there are a lot of Neonazis -.-

Still there are some bands I really enjoy: Vesania, Carach Angren, Anaal Nakrath(not really BM anymore)

If more persons would be like Fenriz from Darkthrone the whole scene would be much cooler.


----------



## windu (May 20, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> There was 2 threads about Design The Skyline yesterday that got locked up quicker than a pedo at a playground.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...135-victory-records-signs-design-skyline.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/158067-wut.html



why did they get locked up? is a mod here in that band!? O-o

lol they are from my city, and i know the drummer and am really good friends with his older brother. and the synth player, went to school with. but i gotta say, very horrendes this band is =/ kind of shamefull that a band that finally gets signed from my city, turns out to be these dudes, i mean thats badass that they got signed and are gonna live the lifestyle but damn..........really victory?


----------



## Sofos (May 20, 2011)

PostOrganic said:


> Almost seems like they are taking a shot at Abigail Williams with this?
> 
> So then I googled both their names and found this ... ABIGAIL WILLIAMS MEMBERS LOB A DILDO AT IWRESTLEDABEARONCE | MetalSucks WTF



Ken (Sorceron) posted this on his FB a cpl days ago:



> So I am getting a lot of messages about this IWABO thing after this recent news bit so I think it was time to make something clear. I have nothing against this band!... Yes I threw a dildo at them, that was a prank and it was funny/fun and I even joked around about it later that night with the drummer of the band who also thought it was funny, he got it. It seems like a lot of you guys don't get it. It was done in the name of being silly and having a good time (we were way drunk) and not out of hatred to a band that I'm not even sure what they even sound like necessarily. Also, its clear from their recent press release that they are mostly joking and I for one think its funny so stop hitting me up looking for a pissed off reaction to it because why would I have one?


----------



## xSyncope (May 20, 2011)

For teh lulz


----------



## sell2792 (May 20, 2011)

This is a joke, plain and simple.
And by that I mean this band is a joke. 

I liked their early stuff because it was pretty unique, but now they're ridiculous. How the fuck are they popular?


----------



## themike (May 20, 2011)

Is it me or does it sound like they're using 8 strings?


----------



## Ripper1134 (May 20, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 20, 2011)

liamh said:


> Yeah...that and the cringe inducing lyrics/production/image.
> I mean I like a lot of Black Metal but come on... if you go on stage looking like this
> [insert generic photograph]
> How can you not expect to be ridiculed by anyone with half a brain?


While it's not meant to create an image, how am I supposed not to ridicule bands/musicians with 3ft stretched earlobes and a body covered with nautical tattoos?


----------



## Sofos (May 20, 2011)

must i say it?

this ideas is dildos


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 20, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> At this exact moment




Is it funny to anyone else that this kid looks 100% like the IWABO guitarist?

Also, this band is HORSE The Band + Number 12 Looks Like You - Talent


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Also, this band is HORSE The Band + Number 12 Looks Like You - Talent


That's the best way I've heard it put.


----------



## Joose (May 20, 2011)

"Karate Nipples" is sick. And as expected, not black metal, thank God.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2011)

Gotta say I like the new song, may have to check out other stuff as well.


----------



## Cynic (May 21, 2011)

Variant said:


> It's like I say about The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, I can't wait for these guys to write a song... it's gonna be awesome!  But, yeah, you can tell they got their chops... maybe a summer or two at songwriting camp.
> 
> Actually the biggest  I have with IWABO is that they're supposedly tongue-in-cheek or whatever, but it's like a Tim & Eric skit. Generally not funny, just:  .............
> 
> ...




I fucking love Time & Eric. Shut yer trap, sir.


----------



## neozeke (May 21, 2011)

I'm enjoying the new song quite a bit. I'll give their other stuff a go again. Brb w/results.


EDIT: Results: Cool riffs every now and then, just need to learn the art of songwriting. I really like I'm Cold and There Are Wolves After Me, The Cat's Pajamas, and See you in Shell.


----------



## idunno (May 23, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



Thanks to this i spent 20 minuted watching these remix vids....then i saw the real thing....now im sad...


----------

